# Capt. Jim Freda, guest speaker for the 8-09-05 meeting of the HRFA.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Captain Jim Freda from Shore Catch Guide Service will be the guest speaker for the August9th general meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association. He will present his talk on "Fall Blitzes". He will show us how the migrating of bait is what triggers off blitzes from September to December and the technique needed to catch more fish using spinning and fly gear. He will also include a segment on how to catch tuna.

Jim is a U.S.C.G. licensed captain. He has been fishing the inshore waters of the Jersey Shore for over 25 years. Jim is on the national Pro Staff for a number of the best fishing tackle manufactures. He is also an author, highly sought after seminar speaker, fishing columnist, and outdoor writer. His book, "Fishing The New Jersey Coast" is a best seller on the market today. Jim writes regularly for Fly Fishing in Saltwater Magazine, Fly Fisherman Magazine, and The Fisherman Magazine. He has also written for NJ Angler Magazine and NJ Boating and Fishing Magazine. Jim also has saltwater fishing columns that appear in The Bergen Record, Asbury Park Press, and Coast Star Newspapers. 

Again, the August 9th meeting of the HRFA, starting at 7:45 PM, will have Captain Jim Freda as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend this meeting. A $2.00 donation is requested for non members who attend. The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us.

Learn about upcoming fishing trips, seminars, HRFA benefits and events at www.hrfa.us. Everyone is welcome! The HRFA, non profit organization, it is now accepting new members at this time. Bring a friend along!

Other activities that are included at this meeting: A Summer Sale on official HRFA merchandise, raffles and fishing trip sign up sheets.

Carl Hartmann
Director, HRFA
[email protected]


----------

